# avoir de la suite dans les idées



## Ariane 31

Hello!

Does anyone know a good expression to translate: "Elle a de la suite dans les idées" ? 

Thanks.


----------



## Ariane 31

Désolée, je n'avais pas vu la traduction de WR... L'expression anglaise a-t'elle une connotation péjorative? 
Merci


----------



## archeo

I would say : she's very single-minded


----------



## geve

Ariane 31 said:


> L'expression anglaise a-t'elle une connotation péjorative?


Je n'ai pas l'impression, ça se traduit aussi par _déterminé, résolu_... 
Apparemment ce n'est pas comme "n'avoir qu'une idée en tête" qui peut avoir une nuance péjorative (personne ne l'a proposé dans ce fil).


----------



## Darkfenril

Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir comment traduit-on "avoir de la suite dans les idées" en anglais? "single-mindedness" est-ce une traduction correcte? Merci d'avance


----------



## Wopsy

Darkfenril said:


> Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir comment traduit-on "avoir de la suite dans les idées" en anglais? "single-mindedness" est-ce une traduction correcte? Merci d'avance



Welcome to the forum!

Could you give some context? It sound more like 'to be a straight thinker', or 'to be a logical thinker'.


----------



## Keith Bradford

he is *single-minded* = il ne pense qu'à une chose (surtout à ses ambitions)
he has a *one-track mind* = il ne pense qu'à *ça*
he is *logical-minded* (et les suggestions de Wopsy) = il pense avec logique

Je pense que c'est surtout ce dernier que tu cherches ?


----------



## Aoyama

Mais, ces trois phrases n'ont (pardon de le dire) rien à voir avec "avoir de la suite dans les idées", qui signifie "être constant dans ce que l'on veut".
Oscar Wilde parlait de "to be earnest" ... Quelque chose comme ça.
"Single-minded[ness]" = être borné


----------



## Keith Bradford

Ah, alors je pensait plutôt _à avoir de la suite dans son raisonnement_.

_*Single-minded*_ est donc peut-être la meilleure option.  Ou bien une expression comme "*he shows singleness of purpose*".


----------



## Aoyama

> *Single-minded* est donc peut-être la meilleure option.


Pour moi, single-minded est péjoratif/négatif, alors que "avoir de la suite dans les idées" est positif.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Aoyama said:


> Pour moi, single-minded est *péjoratif*/négatif, ...


 
Non, pas forcément.


----------



## xiancee

What about "have an idea and stick to it"???


----------



## Aoyama

> Non, pas forcément.


Oui, c'est vrai.
Je regarde les dictionnaires ... japonais-anglais-français, et je trouve, food for thought :
. single-hearted
. to have a solemn cast of mind (?)


> "have an idea and stick to it"


, c'est l'idée, comme aussi :
. to be eager about something


----------



## The Prof

Darkfenril said:


> Bonsoir, je voudrais savoir comment traduit-on "avoir de la suite dans les idées" en anglais? "single-mindedness" est-ce une traduction correcte? Merci d'avance


 
Bonjour Darkfenril,

Ça nous aiderait peut-être si tu nous donnais la phrase complète qui contient cette expression, puisqu'il j'ai l'impression que pour trouver une traduction convenable de 'avoir de la suite dans les idées', il nous faut un contexte spécifique.


----------



## Darkfenril

Bonjour à tous,
Je vais vous replacer l'expression dans son contexte: "_Elle a conscience que la gestion des ordure est un enjeu majeur pour la planète et plus spécialement dans les pays pauvres. Avec *une suite dans les idées* rares à cet âge, elle décide d'en faire l'objet de sa thèse universitaire_."
Voila, en espérant que cela puisse vous aider. De mon côté, je penche toujours pour "single-mindedness"


----------



## misterk

How about "focus"?


----------



## Aoyama

D'abord, la phrase est "_Avec *une suite dans les idées* rare à cet âge" _(pas d's à rare je pense), ce qui change un peu la donne.
Pour moi : "with an unsual consistency for her age / with a consistency rare at that age" ....


----------



## The Prof

J'aime bien 'focus´.

J'ai pensé aussi à :.._with a clarity of mind / with a clarity of purpose_ ...


----------



## xiancee

"With a purpose"??


----------



## catay

Another suggestion:
"With a singularity of purpose rarely seen at that age/rare at that age...."


----------



## Kitcitwapien

I think Aoyama has the right term: _consistency_
I would say:_ with a rare consistency for a person of that age_


----------



## The Prof

catay said:


> Another suggestion:
> "With a singularity of purpose rarely seen at that age/rare at that age...."


 
I like that.  It combines 'single-mindedness´ and determination.


----------



## Franciane

Showing great singleness of purpose rarely seen at that age...


----------



## Aoyama

We're getting somewhere ...


----------



## Wopsy

When speaking of a young person, you would often hear " ...rare in one so young"


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

show great persistence


----------



## xiancee

That reminds me of that joke (told by an Irishman) : His mind is like an Irish railway ... One track ... and dirty.


----------



## Languagesolutions

I have seen 'to be single-minded' as a possible translation of this, but I find it a rather negative notion in this English version, whereas in French, I feel it is more of a quality. Maybe something like 'to be strong-willed' is nearer the mark ? Can anyone help me out, please ?


----------



## Entrains

Pour moi l'expression "avoir de la suite dans les idées" renvoie à un brin d'obstination. Elle intègre la notion de "she never gives up/she knows what she wants".
Reste à trouver l'expression anglaise qui convient.


----------



## Languagesolutions

That sounds nearer the mark. Thanks. I have since come up with 'to be forward-looking'...but I'm still not happy with this. Any other suggestions ?


----------



## Aoyama

You could also have , depending on context, "to be articulated" (in the sense : to be adamant about one's point of view).


----------



## Icetrance

When I think of this French expression, I think of: "you won't get anywhere with him or her on the subject". In other words, he or she won't be changing their minds about whatever the issue is at hand. They're very stubborn, in essence.

Quoi qu'il on soit, ses idées sont très fixes. Il n'y a plus rien à faire. Laissez tomber, point stop!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Despite the long list I haven't seen "To think consecutively" or "To be consecutive" (the ideas are implied, though it can also apply to speech).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Point stop ? 
Je crois que tu n'as pas encore assez entendu cette expression dans différents contextes.
La plupart du temps, on ne pointe pas un défaut quand on dit d'une personne qu'elle a de la suite dans les idées ! Elle est obstinée, certes, mais c'est souvent positif, pour accomplir un but, même sur du long terme.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

"When he has set his mind on something, nothing can sway him / nothing can get him off it (etc.)" (il a de la suite dans les idées, lui !).


----------



## Itisi

Je vote pour 'single-mindedness'/singleness of purpose'.


----------



## Ford Prefect

On dit aussi "aller jusqu'au bout de ses idées"
"ne pas ménager ses efforts", "ne pas faire les choses a moitié"
dans le contexte
_with a rare consistency for a person of that age
me semble bien ou determination_


----------



## Chimel

Itisi said:


> Je vote pour 'single-mindedness'/singleness of purpose'.


Si mon filleul rêve depuis tout petit d'être pilote d'avion... Je pensais que, à 15 ans, il avait renoncé à ce projet. Mais quand je lui demande ce qu'il veut pour son anniversaire, il me dit "un baptême de l'air". Je lui dis, sur un ton un peu taquin mais au fond assez admiratif: "Dis donc, tu as de la suite dans les idées, toi". Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire dans ce cas: "You're single-minded"? Ou plutôt comme Uncle Bob: "You are consecutive"? Ou autre chose?

L'idée est moins "il ne pense qu'à ça" que "il a un objectif à long terme et il s'y tient".


----------



## Icetrance

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Point stop ?
> Je crois que tu n'as pas encore assez entendu cette expression dans différents contextes.
> La plupart du temps, on ne pointe pas un défaut quand on dit d'une personne qu'elle a de la suite dans les idées ! Elle est obstinée, certes, mais c'est souvent positif, pour accomplir un but, même sur du long terme.



Si, je comprends bien (mon explication n'était pas à la hauteur). La seule négative, c'est dans le sens qu'on n'aura aucune chance de dérouter la personne de son parcours (quoi qu'il soit).

Pas forcément ni négatif ni positif.


----------



## Icetrance

Chimel said:


> Si mon filleul rêve depuis tout petit d'être pilote d'avion... Je pensais que, à 15 ans, il avait renoncé à ce projet. Mais quand je lui demande ce qu'il veut pour son anniversaire, il me dit "un baptême de l'air". Je lui dis, sur un ton un peu taquin mais au fond assez admiratif: "Dis donc, tu as de la suite dans les idées, toi". Est-ce qu'on pourrait dire dans ce cas: "You're single-minded"? Ou plutôt comme Uncle Bob: "You are consecutive"? Ou autre chose?
> 
> L'idée est moins "il ne pense qu'à ça" que "il a un objectif à long terme et il s'y tient".



Non, on ne dira ni "single-minded" ni "consecutive."  Ils n'auront aucun sens dans ce contexte particulier.

En anglais on dira plutôt: _He knows what he wants/is after!_


----------



## qusiemargo

She's perseverant.


----------



## Icetrance

You can also say "he (sure) sticks to his guns".  Doesn't really have a positive or negative connotation with any context.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think there is a confusion arising here between "single minded" and "strong willed" ("stick to his guns" being an example of the latter).

For "strong willed" there is the declension: "I am strong willed, you are stubborn, he is pig-headed" - which I deleted above because I made the same confusion!


----------



## Nooj

Icetrance said:


> Non, on ne dira ni "single-minded" ni "consecutive."  Ils n'auront aucun sens dans ce contexte particulier.
> 
> En anglais on dira plutôt: _He knows what he wants/is after!_



I like this one.

But I would also say: 

_Je lui dis, sur un ton un peu taquin mais au fond assez admiratif: "Dis donc, tu as de la suite dans les idées, toi".
_
wow, you do follow through! Now that's what I call following through! _

"Elle a conscience que la gestion des ordure est un enjeu majeur pour la planète et plus spécialement dans les pays pauvres. Avec une suite dans les idées rares à cet âge, elle décide d'en faire l'objet de sa thèse universitaire."_

With a commitment that is rare in one so young....


----------



## Carcassonnaise

To me, "single-mindedness" really fits the bill.  It is not at all necessarily perjorative and can convey an admirable determination in sticking to one what wants, usually in the sense of an ambition or goal.

In that sense it is the exact translation of the meaning of "avoir de la suite dans les idées" given above:  La plupart du temps, on ne pointe pas un défaut quand on dit d'une personne qu'elle a de la suite dans les idées ! Elle est obstinée, certes, mais c'est souvent positif, pour accomplir un but, même sur du long terme.


----------

